# how many fish can be in 3 gal tank with my female betta?



## megphimu22

My female betta Serena would like some tank mates...She is lonely! It's a 3 gallon tank- how many and what kind of fish are the best friends for her? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dramaqueen

A 3 gallon tank is too small for her to have tankmates. Bettas are solitary fish and do fine by thenselves.


----------



## onefish2fish

you can try 4-6 ghost shrimp.
i cant guarentee your betta will see them as friends or food but give it a shot. 
the shrimp are sold as "feeder shrimp" to begin with


----------



## megphimu22

she's a very non-aggressive fish... in fact, i had her with another female betta for a while but the other betta kept pestering Serena (biting her fins) and Serena did nothing about it. She's very friendly.... I may try 2-3 neon tetras and then if that goes ok for a few weeks then i may get 2 or so other smallll fish


----------



## onefish2fish

your not going to fit many more fish in a 3 gallon tank first of all. second neon tetras are schooling fish and prefer to be in a minimum of 6. This does not mean to go out and buy 6 since i said they are schooling fish, as mentioned the betta is fine by it self.


----------



## dramaqueen

If you are going with anything at all, I'd try the ghost shrimp.


----------



## miniflea84

I can tell you from direct personal experience that adding a small number of neon tetras to a small betta tank is a bad idea.


----------



## bxtorr19

First Bettas are not a schooling fish. You cannot put 2 female together otherwise one with try and dominate the other, hence the fin biting you have noticed. Second, the general rule of thumb with fish tanks are 1 inch of fish for every gallon of water. Since you have a 3 gallon tank and Betta's grow to be about 2 to 3 inchs you do not have the room for anything more than 1 fish in your tank. If wish to have your fish "interact" with other fish then you can 2 or 2 times a day hold a mirror up to the glass and allow her to protect and mark her territory.


----------



## Lupin

The inch per gallon is bunk. This is only a guide to avoid overstocking but even the rule itself cannot clearly justify which species will work with a particular tank size bearing in mind it will not make sense to keep a 10-inch oscar in a 10 gallons which most beginners often interpret with. Compatibility, space and other factors are to be considered. If I were you, stick with the betta or get a larger tank if you really want to add more fish.


----------



## 1077

I'm with Lupin, Get a larger tank if you want more fish. A ten gal tank would be ample room for betta and small school of tetras of the small variety.;-)


----------



## bxtorr19

Lupin said:


> The inch per gallon is bunk. This is only a guide to avoid overstocking but even the rule itself cannot clearly justify which species will work with a particular tank size bearing in mind it will not make sense to keep a 10-inch oscar in a 10 gallons which most beginners often interpret with. Compatibility, space and other factors are to be considered. If I were you, stick with the betta or get a larger tank if you really want to add more fish.


I do realize that ther are other factors to keeping fish in a tank. However, I was trying to make the point that a 3 gallon is too small for more than 1 fish. Most of my life I have had tanks that were 25 gallon or 50 gallons. In fact the 50 gallon tank save my family's life and home when I was a child. There was a fire that started for the eletrical outlet that in the room our big tank was kept, close to the tank. The heat and stress caused the glass to shatter dousing the fire and waking my parents up. They were able to get us up and out of the house and have the neighbor call the fire department. When the fire department came and saw the remains of the fish they wedre shocked at the size they reached. I believe one asked my mother if we ever fished in the tank. :lol:


----------



## iam1ru12

Serena will just have to content herself with being alone in the 3-gallon tank, unless you upgrade her tank.


----------



## MADxMAC771

what about an adf?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it depends on the personality of the betta. Some will tolerate one and some won't.


----------



## veganchick

neons need to be in bigger schools. Get either a snail, or 3 zebra danios. bettas will prly eat shrimp


----------



## aunt kymmie

I think danios are much too hyper to ever be kept in a small tank with a betta. I think bettas kept in small tanks are best kept with calm, peaceful bottom dwellers. JMO...


----------



## dramaqueen

Cories do well with bettas, from what I've heard.


----------



## Cody

aunt kymmie said:


> I think danios are much too hyper to ever be kept in a small tank with a betta. I think bettas kept in small tanks are best kept with calm, peaceful bottom dwellers. JMO...


And they need a good amount of swimming room because of that spazyness as well...


----------



## veganchick

Cody said:


> And they need a good amount of swimming room because of that spazyness as well...


I have had 4 zebras peacefully in a 4 gallon with my betta. Idk mabe he is just more tolerent than others


----------



## dramaqueen

Some bettas are ok with tankmates and some aren't.


----------

